# Cherry Blossom Petals



## LimaEcho (May 1, 2019)

Does anyone have any recommendations on dealing with cherry blossom petals? Do you rake them up as they drop? Let them stay until the tree drops them all?

I have one in front and back of my house. I'm grateful for all the landscaping we have (2 cherry blossoms, 6 rhododendrons, 9 azalea bushes, 12 hydrangeas, & a ton of hostas), but it seems everything drops tons of petals.

Any guidance would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I don't do anything. They turn brown and disintegrate pretty quickly in my experience. I just make sure that I don't put down any new mulch or anything until all the blossoming things are done blossoming and have dropped their petals.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

chrismar said:


> I don't do anything. They turn brown and disintegrate pretty quickly in my experience. I just make sure that I don't put down any new mulch or anything until all the blossoming things are done blossoming and have dropped their petals.


Do you have them in the lawn too? I was wondering the same.... the one I have in the backyard isn't mulched and the petals seem to choke out a good bit of grass every year. I threw the bag on and got up as many as I could twice this year, but they still are drowning out the grass below.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Do you have them in the lawn too? I was wondering the same.... the one I have in the backyard isn't mulched and the petals seem to choke out a good bit of grass every year. I threw the bag on and got up as many as I could twice this year, but they still are drowning out the grass below.


I do get them in the lawn too. Just about all of mine fell during the t-storms on mon or tues night. Today, I can't see them in the lawn and I care barely make them out in the mulch beds, they're super brown and shrively.


----------

